#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Top 5 Stunning Google Ads Tools

## Bhavya

Google ads is a versatile and competitive medium. With Google ads, Google ads tools also evolving. So, here are the top five stunning Google ads tools you should give a shot in 2020 if you haven't yet.

1) Ad Variations
2) Audience Observation
3) Responsive Search Ads
4) Discovery Campaigns
5) Explanations Feature

----------

